# εννοείται



## anthodocheio

This is something always confuses me when talking... When talking in Spanish I tend to say "se supone" which is "υποτίθεται" / "it's supposed". The impersonal of the structure is what confuses me...

"Εννοείται" sometimes can be "por supuesto" (keeping the same verb in Spanish) when meaning "ασφαλώς"...

But, what about when meaning "είναι αυτονόητο"? Example:
"Πες μου κι άλλα (πράγματα)" -> η λέξη "πράγματα" δεν χρειάζεται γιατί εννοείται.
Or something like that...

Any ideas, about how this is expressed in English too, are more that welcome!


----------



## pavlo

Νομίζω οτι το αποδίδεις εξίσου με το «είναι προφανές»


----------



## anthodocheio

pavlo said:


> Νομίζω οτι το αποδίδεις εξίσου με το «είναι προφανές»


Γεια σου Παύλε!

Ναι... κι αυτό το σκέφτηκα... Όμως πώς θα πω "το _πράγματα_ εννοείται";
Αχ.. δεν είναι τόσο καλό το παράδειγμά μου...


----------



## CrepiIlLupo

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις την λέξη "assumed" στα Αγγλικά.

π.χ. "Πες μου κι άλλα", τα "πράγματα" θα είπαμε να είναι "assumed"

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν σε βοήθησα...

Στα Ελληνικά, δεν έχω καμία ιδέα... χα!


----------



## Kevman

Γεια σου ανθοδοχείε!

Στα αγγλικά, νομίζω πως *understood* θα είναι μάλλον το καλύτερο για το παράδειγμά σου (να δεις το κόκκινο παρακάτω), και σημαίνει κυριολεκτικά το ίδιο με «εννοείται».  Το _assumed_ του CrepiIlLupo είναι επίσης πολύ καλό.  Έρχονται στο νου μου και άλλα παρόμοια (μα κάπως λιγότερα ικανοποιητικά), όπως _implied_ (υποκρυπτόμενη?), _presupposed_ (er, that would be your υποτίθεται I guess...), _given_ (δεδομένη), και μήπως ακόμα και _tacit_ (σιωπηρή/υπονοούμενη).

The word "πράγματα" isn't necessary because it is understood.


_EDIT-_ Ουψ!  Ίσως άσχετο: το βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον πως τις αγγλικές λέξεις που σκεφτήκαμε κι εγώ κι ο CrepiIlLupo είναι κυρίως μετοχές αορίστου, ενώ τα ελληνικά σου «εννοείται» και «υποτίθεται» (και κάπως το ισπανικό επίσης, δεν είναι; ) φαίνονται στην ουδέτερη διάθεση.... Υποθέτω πως αυτό γίνεται αφού η αγγλική μετοχή χρησιμοποιείται όταν φτιάξεις την αγγλική 'ουδέτερη διάθεση'· μονάχα στα ελληνικά μπορείς να δεις τη διαφορά. Μήπως θα θες να ξαναλλάξεις τις ελληνικές μετοχές που έδωσα πίσω σε ρήματα ουδέτερης διαθέσεως.


----------



## Tetina

> Ναι... κι αυτό το σκέφτηκα... Όμως πώς θα πω "το _πράγματα_ εννοείται";
> Αχ.. δεν είναι τόσο καλό το παράδειγμά μου...


 

Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα προσωπικά θα έβαζα οτι η λέξη "παραλείπεται ως ευκόλως εννοούμενη". 
Αλλά sorry, γενικά δεν έχω καταλάβει την ερώτηση. Αφορά το πως λέμε "εννοείται" στα αγγλικά ?


----------



## anthodocheio

Tetina said:


> Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα προσωπικά θα έβαζα οτι η λέξη "παραλείπεται ως ευκόλως εννοούμενη".


 Έχεις δίκιο...


> Αλλά sorry, γενικά δεν έχω καταλάβει την ερώτηση. Αφορά το πως λέμε "εννοείται" στα αγγλικά ?


Ναι... Κι αυτό..

Ευχαριστώ πολύ CrepiIlLupo και Kevman. So, the word can be _understood_ or _assumed by the context_. Right?



Kevman said:


> _EDIT-_ Ουψ! Ίσως άσχετο: το βρίσκω ενδιαφέρον πως τις αγγλικές λέξεις που σκεφτήκαμε κι εγώ κι ο CrepiIlLupo είναι κυρίως μετοχές αορίστου, ενώ τα ελληνικά σου «εννοείται» και «υποτίθεται» (και κάπως το ισπανικό επίσης, δεν είναι; ) φαίνονται στην ουδέτερη διάθεση.... Υποθέτω πως αυτό γίνεται αφού η αγγλική μετοχή χρησιμοποιείται όταν φτιάξεις την αγγλική 'ουδέτερη διάθεση'· μονάχα στα ελληνικά μπορείς να δεις τη διαφορά. Μήπως θα θες να ξαναλλάξεις τις ελληνικές μετοχές που έδωσα πίσω σε ρήματα ουδέτερης διαθέσεως.


Ναι! Ενδιαφέρουσα παρατήρηση...
Και πώς θα μπορούσα να τις αλλάξω σε ρήματα ουδέτερης διάθεσης; ???

Thanks again


----------



## Kevman

anthodocheio said:


> So, the word can be _understood_ or _assumed by the context_. Right?


Yep.   I would leave off the "_by the context_" part though.  That part is understood. 



anthodocheio said:


> πώς θα μπορούσα να τις αλλάξω σε ρήματα ουδέτερης διάθεσης; ???


Εεεε.... Να δούμε.... Πώς ακούγονται αυτά στα ντόπια σου αυτιά;:
_είναι υποκρυπτόμενη_ => υποκρύπτεται
_είναι υπονούμενη_ => υπονοείται
_είναι δεδομένη_ νομίζω θα ήταν συνήθως μετοχή πάντως· δε θα έπρεπε να το αλλάξεις (θα έλεγες «δώσεται»;; )
(Μόλις έχω θυμηθεί: στα αγγλικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσιες το «given» και ως ουσιαστικό: _it is a given_.)

Στα αγγλικά, βέβαια, δεν υπάρχει διαφορά· η μετοχή είναι μέρος της αγγλικής παθητικής φωνής:
it is understood <--μετοχή
it is understood <--παθητική φωνή


Λοιπόν, έχουμε μάθει αν το «εννοείται» πραγματικά πάει καθόλου στα ελληνικά στις καταστάσεις αυτές, ή όχι;


----------



## anthodocheio

Kevman said:


> Λοιπόν, έχουμε μάθει αν το «εννοείται» πραγματικά πάει καθόλου στα ελληνικά στις καταστάσεις αυτές, ή όχι;


 
A! Τι να σου πω; Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ (αλλά συμφωνώ και με τις άλλες προτάσεις).


----------



## Kevman

anthodocheio said:


> Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ (αλλά συμφωνώ και με τις άλλες προτάσεις).


Αυτό φτάνει για μένα!


----------



## pulcinella

Kevman said:


> Yep.
> Εεεε.... Να δούμε.... Πώς ακούγονται αυτά στα ντόπια σου αυτιά;:
> _είναι υποκρυπτόμενη_ => υποκρύπτεται
> _είναι υπονούμενη_ => υπονοείται
> _είναι δεδομένη_ νομίζω θα ήταν συνήθως μετοχή πάντως· δε θα έπρεπε να το αλλάξεις (θα έλεγες «δώσεται»;; )
> (Μόλις έχω θυμηθεί: στα αγγλικά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσιες το «given» και ως ουσιαστικό: _it is a given_.)
> 
> Στα αγγλικά, βέβαια, δεν υπάρχει διαφορά· η μετοχή είναι μέρος της αγγλικής παθητικής φωνής:
> it is understood <--μετοχή
> it is understood <--παθητική φωνή
> 
> 
> Λοιπόν, έχουμε μάθει αν το «εννοείται» πραγματικά πάει καθόλου στα ελληνικά στις καταστάσεις αυτές, ή όχι;


 
"υπονοείται": I like this one
and also "εννοείται"
and also "παραλείπεται ως/γιατί ευκόλως εννοούμενο"

"it is understood <--μετοχή
it is understood <--παθητική φωνή"
Yes, it's the same thing indeed bec. English Passive Voice = verb "to be" (in the appropriate tense or form) + past participle


----------



## epam

Εννοείται = it's meant

Αυτονόητο = obvious


----------



## Traduita

Ισως το ρήμα που θέλουμε είναι και το infer: "the word is omitted because it is/ can be inferred from the context."
Iσπ. se infiere (inferir). Και λιγότερο επίσημα se sobreentiende.


----------



## anthodocheio

Traduita said:


> Ισως το ρήμα που θέλουμε είναι και το infer: "the word is omitted because it is/ can be inferred from the context."
> Iσπ. se infiere (inferir). Και λιγότερο επίσημα se sobreentiende.


 
Αχ! Να 'σαι καλά Traduita! Με καταλαβαίνεις!


----------



## Traduita

Ευχαριστώ anthodocheio! 
Εννοείται, εννοείται...


----------

